# Dog Blind



## rooster cogburn (Jul 15, 2004)

I've been looking into buying a dog blind for the upcoming waterfowl season. What is everyone's favorite? What brands/models should I stay away from? I have a golden retriever so are any blinds bigger/smaller? Thanks


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Check this out...

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=27314


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

the new ghg and the final approach ones are lower profile. I have the avery finisher dog blind i got as a gift and its a little taller/harder to conceal, but yet my 85 Lb lab is a pretty tight fit, not bad if he is laying but he cant just walk into it has to kind of crawl..


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I've got an Avery that my dog has been in and out everyday for months now, it's set up in my living room and I seem to like it seems durable enough. my dogs still a pup and weighs 65 lbs. but it fits her great.


----------

